# Tide and gigging question



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How does the tide effect gigging on the beach? Is one tide better than another?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on where you are gigging, but yes... tide plays a massive role... I only went one time this year, when the tide was perfect. 2 hours later...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Depends on where you are gigging, but yes... tide plays a massive role... I only went one time this year, when the tide was perfect. 2 hours later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y’all hammered em in Bayou Marcus this year.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Big net!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe I should clarify my question...How does tide effect gigging? For the surf, do I want an outgoing tide, an incoming tide, or slack tide?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been told incoming tide but lately when I have a chance to go it's been slack or low. I've killed fish but not many and low tides will keep you further out from the shore. I'm still learning... Still anticipating the big haul! Good luck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll send you a PM. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

